# 2g EQ and 400mg Test with no AI....



## raysd21 (May 18, 2014)

I started my cycle about 8 weeks ago with 1.2g EQ, 600mg test, 25mg/day proviron.  Added in pheraplex clone aquaplex after 5 weeks.  The test was legend oils test E and P.  It was very strong and I used about... 0.3mg adex every 3 days or so to keep bloating down.  
I've been bumping my EQ up over the past 4 weeks up to 2.5 grams now.  I dropped about 4lbs almost immediately.  I also switched to the Legend raws and started aquaplex a week before I did this.   I also haven't used any AI since I did this.  Does this sound right?  Test is down at 400mg a week.  My blood pressure was 152/80 when I gave blood a few days ago.  So now the aquaplex is done which should help my blood pressure.  But....honestly it doesn't seem like the test is doing anything.  Or the EQ is just completely taking over I can't tell.  Libido is a little under normal.  I guess I'm asking someone elses opinion on Legend raws.  Maybe the EQ is acting like the AI... IDK.  Going by an article I read, the quote is below, that is what I am assuming. 2g EQ and 400mg Test with no AI....



> One explanation is found in the drug&#146;s metabolism. Specifically, *Boldenone metabolizes to an anti-aromatase inhibitor known as 1,4 dienedone*. This could certainly explain why Boldenone, despite its relatively high rate of aromatization, does not deliver anywhere near the estrogenic punch that its aromatization rate implies.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2014)

I've got no answers but I'm subbed out of interest - I like the idea of low test high eq


----------



## raysd21 (May 18, 2014)

Yeah this is high EQ low test territory.  I needed ai on 1.2g EQ and 600mg test(legend oils).  But now I need absolutely none on 2.4g EQ and 400mg test(raws).  Either the EQ is doing something to the estrogen or the legend raws I got are bunk or underdosed.  I am using two kinds of test by the way.  Both legend raws.  I'm using about 225 test acetate and 225 test Enth.  No bloat whatsoever.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2014)

Maybe wait another 2-3 weeks until the increased dosage fully kicks - not saying it's the answer to the AI question but as you know the undecyclenate ester has an active half life of 15 days


----------



## need2lift (May 18, 2014)

So your 8 weeks into this high EQ run...
What type of results have you seen?


----------



## rambo99 (May 18, 2014)

Have you needed an ai at that low of a test dose? I didn't use an ai at 500mgs of test and had no noticeable bloating or any estro issues. Eq doesn't aromatize so I'm thinking you're not having much aromatization so estro is not an issue.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (May 18, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Have you needed an ai at that low of a test dose? I didn't use an ai at 500mgs of test and had no noticeable bloating or any estro issues. Eq doesn't aromatize so I'm thinking you're not having much aromatization so estro is not an issue.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk



Nvmd, I made a mistake eq does aromatize just to a lesser degree then test.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (May 18, 2014)

EQ absolutely aromatizes. At 2.5g/wk I'd expect you to need an AI.
I've always needed an AI on EQ.
If you haven't had labwork done, I'd suggest getting it now.
If you have had labs, please post the results.
BTW: What was your iron level when you donated blood (the finger stick). 

I will be busy most of the day but will check back on this thread later.


----------



## need2lift (May 18, 2014)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> BTW: What was your iron level when you donated blood (the finger stick).
> 
> I will be busy most of the day but will check back on this thread later.



Paranoid, curious why you asked about iron?  Will this be out of whack on high EQ?


----------



## need2lift (May 18, 2014)

Just realized you were probably focused on Hemoglobin which would be high especially while on a high EQ run....


----------



## raysd21 (May 18, 2014)

Iron level was right smack in the middle.  Like.... 126 if I remember somewhat correctly.   All I know is I needed adex on the legend oils.  Now I don't need anything on the raws.


> So your 8 weeks into this high EQ run...
> What type of results have you seen?


Veins are everywhere and huge.  I can't pinn without hitting shit now.  Before I could pinn anywhere with ease.  I gave up trying to bulk.  I am using it as a cutter/lean gains now.  Using IGF also by the way.  I just seem to be trimming fat and putting on muscle at a medium steady rate staying exactly the same weight around 220lbs.   I started at 212lbs my high was 227lbs.  Resultwise with everything I am taking...strength... started out doing 150 barbell incline 3-4 sets of 10-12.   Now I am doing like 4 sets of 25-30.  That was my weakest body part.   Very high reps in general is my workout now.  I had pretty bad night sweats and I sweat after I eat also which is weird.  Maybe I have dropped enough bodyfat% that I just don't notice the aromatase>?  I mean early on I couldn't scratch my own back and was pretty uncomfortable without adex.  Is anyone here using legend raw test just to confirm they are not underdosed???  Oh and hair is coming out pretty steady since I bumped up the EQ.  Nothing crazy.  Just a few extra here and there.


----------



## satisfaction1822 (May 20, 2014)

very interesting read. Def keep an eye on your hemo


----------



## raysd21 (May 20, 2014)

Well I went back and started alvgear bayer proviron yesterday.  It was a free sample thanks to keith1569 the alvgear rep.  Legend is fucking me on my credit that I was told I would get for posting my bloods.    So if this gets me back to where I was before.... I will never run a cycle without proviron ever again.  Already libido is up.  It's actually kind of annoying wanting to fuck any decent pig at the gym.  I just want the feeling that the testosterone is working without having to increase the dosage. Just a little bloat you know.   I will watch my weight the next week.  It was down to 221.  Being off aquaplex and back on the proviron already I feel better and bigger after 2 days.


----------



## (Juggernaut) (May 20, 2014)

I'm interested to hear about their raws as I have just ordered some. I am happy to hear that you're endorsing their oils. How are they fucking you on your credit? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## raysd21 (May 20, 2014)

They said I would get a $199 credit and I've had an order in for about 25 days now and it's just sitting there.  I've pmd anton about 4 times and reps here and at MC.  I paid $119 to do bloodwork and post at 3 different forums and got them about 20 new customers off my bloods that I know of personally for a fact.  People join MC just to PM me about legend to verify they are legit. I'm basically repping for them for fucking free.   But like I said.  The oils were g2g.  They seemed very strong.  Maybe it was the proviron boosting the effectiveness.  Maybe they were overdosed samples.  But I'm having a different story here with the raw powders.  I'm trying to figure out why.  I'm feeling nothing on 400-500mg/week.


----------



## (Juggernaut) (May 20, 2014)

Do you feel flat in terms of your muscles and vascularity? Some times when I do from blast to cruise I feel very flat and it usually takes me a week or two to adjust. My appetite drops also. Sorry to hear that they're not following thru. Try SwoleZilla if you haven't already. I'm subbing to see how the Raws end up. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## raysd21 (May 20, 2014)

This is my first cycle in years.  I should not be having any issues with receptors or feeling the effectiveness of testosterone.  Muscles feel flat.  The EQ is not legend.  That shit is G2G big time no doubt.  Appetite boost,  suppression, vascularity,  leaning out is all there.  It's the test that is not there.  I lost almost 5lbs when I switched from the oils to the raw powders.  Something ain't right.


----------



## Millineum Man (May 22, 2014)

After reading Mike Arnold's article on Boldenone being utilized at a high dose, I'm definitely interested in the outcome of your cycle. I want to run something similar in the near future.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 22, 2014)

Millineum Man said:


> After reading Mike Arnold's article on Boldenone being utilized at a high dose, I'm definitely interested in the outcome of your cycle. I want to run something similar in the near future.



You want to link that article?


----------



## raysd21 (May 22, 2014)

http://www.ironmagazine.com/2012/boldenone-realizing-its-full-potential/

This is the article.  And my recommendation is if you run high EQ low test.  Run proviron.  It will help a lot with libido.  The EQ just gets a little overpowering and suppressive.  Especially if you run an oral you will feel like dog shit.


----------



## Millineum Man (May 22, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> http://www.ironmagazine.com/2012/boldenone-realizing-its-full-potential/
> 
> This is the article.  And my recommendation is if you run high EQ low test.  Run proviron.  It will help a lot with libido.  The EQ just gets a little overpowering and suppressive.  Especially if you run an oral you will feel like dog shit.


Damn. That can't be good. Do you recommend starting at 900-1200mgs of EQ and gradually build up to the 2,000mgs range? I'm tempted to try 250mgs of Test Enanthate/wk with 900mgs of EQ/wk for 20+ weeks with some Proviron. The EQ I have access to is 300mg/ml.


----------



## raysd21 (May 22, 2014)

I would start out lower around 1g like you said cause man you know EQ is a very long estered compound so once you inject you are in for the long haul.  
I started out at 1.2g with just to frontload with about 400mg of test and 50mg proviron.  After 2 weeks on that I read the MA article then decided to leave it then I decided to start bumping it up after about 4 weeks.  1.8mg...2.0...2.4.  My hair started to come out more noticeable around 2g.  Just a couple extra hairs on my hand when I would run my fingers through my hair.  I am using nizoral a couple times a week.  I am making great steady recomping type gains.  With the only sides being disturbed sleep and some hair loss and pretty hard suppression.  I guess I got used to it cause I'm sleeping better now.  And I'm in like week 9 and I plan on going about 20 weeks.

And dog shit was a little harsh.  I just didn't have any libido and was a little down.  And the oral on top of that didn't help.  I'm not talking about wanting to fuck every girl in the gym libido.  Just feeling normal you know.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> http://www.ironmagazine.com/2012/boldenone-realizing-its-full-potential/
> 
> This is the article.  And my recommendation is if you run high EQ low test.  Run proviron.  It will help a lot with libido.  The EQ just gets a little overpowering and suppressive.  Especially if you run an oral you will feel like dog shit.



Thanks for posting that - I'm a little hesitant running those kind of doses but I might give it a shot.

600 cyp, 1200 EQ would be a starting point


----------



## need2lift (May 23, 2014)

Great article...
Interesting approach to EQ


----------



## need2lift (May 23, 2014)

What is your dosing schedule with all that EQ? Twice per week? Three times?


----------



## SuperLift (May 23, 2014)

Man thats a crazy cycle! Definitely subbing to this one.  Very interesting. Ive never gone over 600-700mg for eq


----------



## tl0311 (May 23, 2014)

If you were originally wanting to bulk?, why not up the test to 1g?


----------



## tl0311 (May 23, 2014)

And what concentration of eq are you running?  300mg/ml? I want to do something similar but I'm trying to hunt down a faster esters bold. Apex makes a mix but haven't seen any feedback on it, and have no idea how to run a mix


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2014)

need2lift said:


> What is your dosing schedule with all that EQ? Twice per week? Three times?



You could hit 5cc EQ 300 once a week.

My plan was 4cc sust 250 on a mon and 4-5cc EQ on a thu


----------



## raysd21 (May 23, 2014)

> What is your dosing schedule with all that EQ? Twice per week? Three times?



I try to get it in over the weekend.  I also combine it with the Test Acetate cause the TA is....almost crippling.  But with the EQ is barely noticeable.  I usually will just inject like 600-800mg every other day of the week with my Test A.  Then just inject the last 100mg of test A with the 250mg test E the other day.  4 days of pinning.  Then the days in between I'm running about 60mcg of IGF eod.  And 300iu HCG/week.   So a lot of pinning but I don't really count slin pins.  Just an update I still don't need any AI been like 5 weeks like this since I bumped up the EQ.  Also I'm getting some wierd pulsing pressure pains in certain areas of my body.   I think it's just a little pressure in main veins from my RBC count/BP.  I will donate very soon.  No headaches at all though.



> And what concentration of eq are you running?  300mg/ml?



400mg/ml it's very thick...



> If you were originally wanting to bulk?, why not up the test to 1g?



Plenty of time left.  But the eq is straining my hairline now so I probably won't.


----------



## Millineum Man (May 23, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Iron level was right smack in the middle.  Like.... 126 if I remember somewhat correctly.   All I know is I needed adex on the legend oils.  Now I don't need anything on the raws.
> 
> Veins are everywhere and huge.  I can't pinn without hitting shit now.  Before I could pinn anywhere with ease.  I gave up trying to bulk.  I am using it as a cutter/lean gains now.  Using IGF also by the way.  I just seem to be trimming fat and putting on muscle at a medium steady rate staying exactly the same weight around 220lbs.   I started at 212lbs my high was 227lbs.  Resultwise with everything I am taking...strength... started out doing 150 barbell incline 3-4 sets of 10-12.   Now I am doing like 4 sets of 25-30.  That was my weakest body part.   Very high reps in general is my workout now.  I had pretty bad night sweats and I sweat after I eat also which is weird.  Maybe I have dropped enough bodyfat% that I just don't notice the aromatase>?  I mean early on I couldn't scratch my own back and was pretty uncomfortable without adex.  Is anyone here using legend raw test just to confirm they are not underdosed???  Oh and hair is coming out pretty steady since I bumped up the EQ.  Nothing crazy.  Just a few extra here and there.


Those strength gains are QUITE impressive. You basically doubled your reps on incline bench? I'd take that any day! How much has your squat and deadlift increased?


----------



## Millineum Man (May 23, 2014)

Raysd21, how does this sound for a first cycle? Test E@250mgs/wk and EQ@600-900mgs/wk for 20 weeks with Proviron@25mgs/ED? I'm 40 years old, 6'3" 235lbs and 8-9% bf. NOT looking for huge weight gains(25-30lbs) and the bloofy look. Looking to add 10-12lbs of lean body mass and stay dry.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 23, 2014)

you should compare new bloods to the ones you got while on test oil... They should be different if the test powder is bunk or under dosed.


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (May 24, 2014)

I took 1k eq 400 test e and the eq definately required me to take an ai.. 2k is wild!.. I simply dont see the point of going over 1k for any substance, but thats just me I only have around 10 cycles under my belt so I'm not one to give tips.  You mentioned phera though, god what I wouldn't do to get a hold of the original! good luck buddy


----------



## raysd21 (May 24, 2014)

IWANTORAL(S) said:


> I took 1k eq 400 test e and the eq definately required me to take an ai.. 2k is wild!.. I simply dont see the point of going over 1k for any substance, but thats just me I only have around 10 cycles under my belt so I'm not one to give tips.  You mentioned phera though, god what I wouldn't do to get a hold of the original! good luck buddy



Yeah I know I wasn't planning on doing this over 1.2g bro trust me.  Then I read the Mike Arnold article and decided to give it a go.  EQ is the only substance I would go over 1g.....besides Primo.  Yeah still no bloat whatsoever.  Keeping the test low and taking proviron with it is helping with that though.


----------



## tl0311 (May 24, 2014)

Imagine what 16 weeks of 1g primo and 1 g eq would do! One day when I'm rich


----------



## theCaptn' (May 24, 2014)

Bushmaster is running a year of +1g primo


----------



## tl0311 (May 24, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Bushmaster is running a year of +1g primo


He's also being  a douch, and refusing to tell me where to gets it that cheap.


----------



## rambo99 (May 24, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> He's also being  a douch, and refusing to tell me where to gets it that cheap.



He also won't send me a list,  its like he doesnt want me to grow!!!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (May 24, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> He also won't send me a list,  its like he doesnt want me to grow!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk



He won't respond to non-encrypted email services.
Get safemail or hushmail or something else encrypted, then email a list request.
Bush is one of the easiest guys to deal with and helpful to boot.


----------



## BadGas (May 24, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> They said I would get a $199 credit and I've had an order in for about 25 days now and it's just sitting there.  I've pmd anton about 4 times and reps here and at MC.  I paid $119 to do bloodwork and post at 3 different forums and got them about 20 new customers off my bloods that I know of personally for a fact.  People join MC just to PM me about legend to verify they are legit. I'm basically repping for them for fucking free.   But like I said.  The oils were g2g.  They seemed very strong.  Maybe it was the proviron boosting the effectiveness.  Maybe they were overdosed samples.  But I'm having a different story here with the raw powders.  I'm trying to figure out why.  I'm feeling nothing on 400-500mg/week.



Subbed in also here. Interesting info. Thanks for all your work and documentation. Also, Without getting into it..I've seen this dude on other sites and he's legit. Though he's a dick from time to time, I trust what he says. So, if Legends owes him... I suggest they pay up.  Tuned in and Trusted!!!!  (OH...Good luck and Fuk Off!! )


----------



## raysd21 (May 26, 2014)

> Those strength gains are QUITE impressive. You basically doubled your reps on incline bench? I'd take that any day! How much has your squat and deadlift increased?



I was using a combo, machine with free weights.  I was working with like 8-10 45 plates 4 x 10.  Then when I had all the shit in my system I was up to 17 plates doing 5 x 6.  Then stopped that cause my knees were pretty sore.  Now I'm doing 4x20 on everything so not really maxing out.  Just an update my hair doesn't seem to be coming out as easy.  I think the aquaplex was causing that in the last weeks.  Also I didn't do to much deadlifting cause backpumps were an issue almost every workout even with a taurine supplement


----------



## theCaptn' (May 26, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> He also won't send me a list,  its like he doesnt want me to grow!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk



He won't deal with notBiggs ... Just sayin'


----------



## raysd21 (May 29, 2014)

So I made some test acetate from another powder supply.  I will be subbing this in to see if there are any noticeable changes in strength, weight, libido, bloat or aggresiveness.  So far I'm on shot number one at 115mg and sitting at 221lbs with 11 weeks to go.  Down from 227lbs since upping the EQ.  My high blood pressure, and hair loss have both gone down significantly since stopping the oral supp.  The aquaplex was definitely strong with back pumps almost ever workout, high blood pressure, mild hair loss in last 2 weeks with absolutely zero bloat or conversion to estrogen.  I would not use it during the cycle again it was just too much.  Better for a kicker.  That was actually my intention but the first shippment never arrived.  The last week it was a struggle just to get enough air lifting for an hour.  Fuck cardio.  Mowing the lawn was my damn cardio.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2014)

What was the oral supp?


----------



## raysd21 (May 29, 2014)

It's called aquaplex by cybersupplementz.  I asked them what it was and he just said "it is like pheraplex hence the name aquaplex."  So I didn't really or still don't know what it is exactly. High anabolic low androgenic couldn't give me any numbers.  Kind of complicated things a little.  But yeah no more orals with this EQ dosage.  Fuck that.  Just proviron.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2014)

Fair enough bro. Gotta love the proviron!


----------



## tl0311 (May 29, 2014)

I personally love var. It's like good vodka, goes with everything


----------



## jorjorbinx (May 29, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Fair enough bro. Gotta love the proviron!



you maybe the only one on this board that abuses proviron more than me. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## tl0311 (May 29, 2014)

Ray you brewing your own eq?


----------



## jorjorbinx (May 29, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> Ray you brewing your own eq?


i am and its beautiful . 300mg nice and thick lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## raysd21 (May 30, 2014)

Yeah I brewed the EQ.  That stuff is great for dumbing down painfull gear too.  What oil did you guys use for EQ.  I used grapeseed and at 400mg it is a little thick.  I think I need to lube up my pinn with eo or something before I inject.  Just an update I wieghed 218 today but worked out almost fasted with just a watered down carb/protein drink so I was a little lighter.  Usually I try to get a solid bowl of oatmeal or maltomeal in me before I workout.  The high EQ seems to be doing an extreme recomp/fat burning more than putting on muscle.  So I might just go with that and not force feed so much.  I will call this my pre cycle cycle I keep eating more and more frequently and the scale just stays or goes down slightly.  It might be the IGF too.  I do have some deca, npp, and anadrol for my next cycle.  I might make some injectable anadrol and maybe do 2-3 weeks just to try and get some bulk out of this while I am so hungry from the EQ.  I will probably donate RBC then start a 3 week adrol stint.  I said no more orals... injectable anadrol isn't an oral MUAAHHAHAHHA!!


----------



## jorjorbinx (May 30, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Yeah I brewed the EQ.  That stuff is great for dumbing down painfull gear too.  What oil did you guys use for EQ.  I used grapeseed and at 400mg it is a little thick.  I think I need to lube up my pinn with eo or something before I inject.  Just an update I wieghed 218 today but worked out almost fasted with just a watered down carb/protein drink so I was a little lighter.  Usually I try to get a solid bowl of oatmeal or maltomeal in me before I workout.  The high EQ seems to be doing an extreme recomp/fat burning more than putting on muscle.  So I might just go with that and not force feed so much.  I will call this my pre cycle cycle I keep eating more and more frequently and the scale just stays or goes down slightly.  It might be the IGF too.  I do have some deca, npp, and anadrol for my next cycle.  I might make some injectable anadrol and maybe do 2-3 weeks just to try and get some bulk out of this while I am so hungry from the EQ.  I will probably donate RBC then start a 3 week adrol stint.  I said no more orals... injectable anadrol isn't an oral MUAAHHAHAHHA!!



you can always use eo and make a 400mg not close to as thick.

injectable androl????  whaaaa 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (May 30, 2014)

i only had gso and 300mg is fine 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## tl0311 (May 30, 2014)

I have some dbol/adrol mix I can't wait to use


----------



## Millineum Man (Jun 1, 2014)

Do you experience any of the anxiety that some complain of when using EQ?


----------



## raysd21 (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah I wouldn't really call it anxiety but I can feel it.  It's not like when you smoke a joint and are in a bad place and start freaking out.  Frontloading at the start is when I feel it the most.  Then I kind of get used to it.   The proviron is helping but libido is almost sitting at zero right now.  I have some dbol also.  I am contemplating low dosing both together after I give RBC.  Very soon. 10 minutes on the stairmaster was fucking brutal on level 7.  Yesterday I did 20 minutes on level like 4 and 5.  I don't know how I made it the whole 20 minutes.  I don't think that was smart actually.  My pulse was pounding.  Strength is down a little since the Aplex is done but holding pretty good.

weight 218


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 1, 2014)

subbed for sure!  thats a nice cycle you have and seem to be getting good gains brother..up the proviron to 50 to 75mg a day heheh


----------



## Usealittle (Jun 2, 2014)

Highest iv been is 1.2 of EQ and it wOrked much better then the previous of 900. Thinkin I'm gonna give this 2g thing a try.


----------



## Usealittle (Jun 2, 2014)

Btw, my test is always low. Never go over 500mg wk, even when I take a dose like that I don't stay there very long sides get me.


----------



## Millineum Man (Jun 2, 2014)

Usealittle said:


> Btw, my test is always low. Never go over 500mg wk, even when I take a dose like that I don't stay there very long sides get me.


How were the gains in size and strength? Or was it for a body recomp? Did you experience any crazy sides?


----------



## Usealittle (Jun 3, 2014)

I was PLn at the time and needed to keep my BW down and was restricting my cal some. With 1.25g EQ/3-350test p I gained 7 lbs in a out 10wks...strength was was I was after, it helped alot with recovery and being able to push another rep or 2. The added weight took me to a lean 232 and competed in the 220 class, didn't think I would be able to cut the weight needed to fit but I got there. And ended up setting 2records at that meet.

as of yesterday Iv upped my bold cyp dose and took 800mg yesterday want to get it up around 2gs and keep it there for the next 5-6 wks before I go to Vegas. Will be doin cardio so don't really know how much weight will be gained.


----------



## Millineum Man (Jun 3, 2014)

Millineum Man said:


> Raysd21, how does this sound for a first cycle? Test E@250mgs/wk and EQ@600-900mgs/wk for 20 weeks with Proviron@25mgs/ED? I'm 40 years old, 6'3" 235lbs and 8-9% bf. NOT looking for huge weight gains(25-30lbs) and the bloofy look. Looking to add 10-12lbs of lean body mass and stay dry.


Ray, what's your take on this cycle?


----------



## raysd21 (Jun 6, 2014)

> Ray, what's your take on this cycle?


Looks good.  You might want to order some Nizarol at least just in case.  You can always bump the test up a little.  But if your proviron is good you shouldn't need to really.  I think I'm going to back down a little on the EQ.  I got a second hit on the hair line.  I started trenavar 3 days ago.  So I don't know if it is still the EQ or the trenavar.  Anyone here have any experience with trenavar?  Speaking of proviron.  I had a nice touchdown thanks to Swolezilla for keepin tabs on my credit and reminding Anton.  So gear porn for ya'll.

wieght 217


----------



## need2lift (Jun 6, 2014)

Yea actually I have run Trenavar and I do think it caused me to shed a bit now that I think about it.  I will be interested to hear what others say.  I've not been able to take EQ as high as you so I guess that could still be culprit.


----------

